# Forum > News > Community Chat >  How to Hack into a Coke/Pepsi Machine! =)

## The_Zealot

> This guide ill tell you how to hack into a coke machine, the amount of things you kan do with this depends on what year the machine was made in.
> 
> One thing i am positive you can do is get all of the change out of the machine.
> 
> Before i tell you teh sequence of buttons to press, you need to know which are which.
> 
> There are usually like 10 buttons on the average coke machine going in vertical order.
> 
> The one on the top would be 1, the one under that would be 2 and so on and so forth. but only 4 of these buttons matter
> ...


I had to share this. Also i asked his premission to Copy+Paste this to MMOwned =) And i believe its from "The Anarchist Cookbook"

----------


## CraZe

> I had to share this. Also i asked his premission to Copy+Paste this to MMOwned =) And i believe its from "The Anarchist Cookbook"


Isn't it easier to follow the thousands of youtube videos on this?But thats out of the discussion,i think its pretty cool doing this

----------


## Phase228

heehhehehehehehe i need to go find a old coke machine

----------


## kelat

This only works on old coke / pepsi machines and those that are in Debug mode.

----------


## Spurven

lawl, time to feed my addiction *COKE (Anarchist's Cookbook FTW!!)*

----------


## Merc

lawl nice i wanna try this sooo bad but i dont think theres a coke machine in my area : / lol

----------

